
UK Covid-19 vaccine candidate mouse study results - mrtedbear
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.22.055608v1.full
======
mrtedbear
Full title: Self-amplifying RNA SARS-CoV-2 lipid nanoparticle vaccine induces
equivalent preclinical antibody titers and viral neutralization to recovered
COVID-19 patients

------
lbeltrame
Note that this is not the vaccine made by the Jenner Institute and currently
in Phase 1. These are preclinical data of a different vaccine candidate.

